# Night Fishing For Monster Cats



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just returned from night fishing. I started with a meatball, fishing on the bottom. My line ran and I set the hook! I was fighting a big fish for a while and it slipped the hook of course... I cast out again and waited. About 5 minutes later, my drag started ringing! :shock: So I set the hook again, this time with success! I fought a monster fish for 10 minutes making sure I didn't have my 10 lb test line too tight. It paid off  I netted this behemoth 30" Channel Cat! >>O I admired its ugliness, measured it, attempted to weigh it and failed, then released him to see another day! Pleased, I proceeded back home with a huge grin, knowing that this was the biggest fish I've caught to date! :grin:

Sorry about the poor picture quality... Anyone have any idea what he might weigh?


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I know I look wasted, the light was just very bright. Haha


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice fish I'd say 15 lbs


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

meatballs? Or is that some sort of catfish bait term I am not aware of. great fish congrats.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

13-15 lbs.>>O


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I think you are safe to say 15 LBS I think a fish like that has to be close to 12 yrs old. I have never caught a fish that big, but I had the honors of going down a steep bank and pulling my buddys out of the the water after a long battle with 10LB test line as well. People say that big cats like that don't taste that great, but I loved the way that it tasted. 

Catfish are a hard fish for me to catch and release. They fry up so well and they are also so easy to avoid any bones as well. It's like they were made to be eaten:grin:


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

kzkammo said:


> meatballs? Or is that some sort of catfish bait term I am not aware of.


Well I got pre cooked meatballs from costco, and used one. They work pretty well.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd say 14lbs... the biggest I've weighed is 16lbs and it was 32" long with similar girth to yours. NICE CATCH!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

We used to catch them like that at utah lake about 20 years ago.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice job, 10 pound test is pretty light for a fish that size.


----------

